# prevenir riesgo electrico con fuente trifasica



## chris 2.0 (Abr 12, 2008)

pues voy a comenzar con lineas trifasicas la verdad no me quiero morir  , no es miedo () es solo que quiero tener precaucion digo nunca sobra, nuestro profesor nos menciono de una pulsera para desviar la corriente pero no se si es cierto ahora lo unico que se esque es conveniente 
usar zapatos con suela de goma: para aislar
y mantenrme fresco: cuando tenemos calor nuestra resistencia desminuye

aver si me dan algunos consejos, digo si toco una liena a neutro son 120v, si toco 2 lineas son 220v, si toco las 3 lineas        nos vemos en el hospital o en la electronica del cielo , 330v .
consejos, consejos.


----------



## skay15 (Abr 13, 2008)

En resumen: si tocas una fase y neutro tenes aplicados 220 Volts eficaces, y si tocas dos fases a la vez ahi tenés 380 Volts eficaces aplicados. Mantenerte fresco no te ayuda en nada si tocas dos cables cualesquiera a la vez, en ese caso, te serviría una protección diferencial. Si tenes sólo protección termomagnética, podes esperar tranquilo toda una eternidad a que corte la llave mientras vos estas con dos cables en las manos, je. Lo mas seguro y recomendable es tener protección diferencial en el tablero general. Las suelas de goma sólo ayudan en el caso de que toques sólo un cable para estar aislado del punto de referencia de las fases, que es la tierra.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 13, 2008)

Yo todavia estoy vivo, no se, eso me parece, por lo menos mis amigos no me han comentado nada... a veces son un poco cabroncetes...

llevo muchos..muchos años y algun que otro calambrazo muy esporádico y rara vez por sorpresa. (por que sera que siemrpe te obligan a trabajar con tension!).



Normas basicas:

Quitar la tension y asegurarte que nadie pueda darle, saca los fusibles o los cables o metele un piano delante, la cuestion, no te fies ni un pelo, recuerdalo toda la vida. Hay demasiados casos que uno esta trabajando tranquilamente y entra alguien y da la tension.

Evidentemente comprueba si hay tension si dudas.

Siempre, siempre toca las cosas de forma que los dedos/manos por acto reflejo tiendan a dejarlo. Por ejemplo los cables no se cogen con los dos dedos (pinza), si no que se acompañan con un dedo. Nunca se agarran los cables, si no que se levantan.


Siempre debe haber un diferencial y su toma tierra en buenas condiciones.

380V hacen pupa, 220V molestan bastante y 125 dan cosquillas.

Si esta mojado o humedo, es muy sencillo o se saca la tension o no se trabaja, por mas cuentos que te expliquen, ni guantes si ocho cuartos, no se trabaja.


----------



## chris 2.0 (Abr 13, 2008)

pues voy a usar 380 porque tengo que hacer practicascon el hacer  rectificadores trifasicos y todo eso, oye tiopepe aque te refieres con sacar la tension, tambien a principio de modulo nos vendieron un seguro por accidentes pero no nos dijieron porque ahora que nos dijieron de lo trifasico mmm pues como que si ya se porque , oye y que  pasaria si tuviera un cable siempre a neutro en la muñeca o algo asi la corriente buscaria el conductor que casi no tiene resistencia para irse a neutro o atravesaria mi cuerpo para irse a tierra, 
tambien lei que era bueno pararse en una tabla de madera mientras trabajo,vamosa serel primer grupo que trabaja con con tres lineas   me pregunto porque


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2008)

Sacar tension = Accionar el interruptor principal para cortar lo que sea alimentacion de tension al lugar o maquina donde vallas a meter tus dedos, si a esto le agregas quitar los fusibles correspondientes (llevandotelos contigo) y colgar un cartel que diga

*"No accionar, gente trabajando en la linea"*


Te puedes considerar un poco mas a salvo, igualmente nunca te confies


----------



## Guest (Abr 13, 2008)

por lo que veo no tienes ni idea del trabajo en donde te vas a desempeñar.
1. toda la seguridad que mencionas son mitos, agarrar un cable, pulseras y otras mas.
2. la mejor seguridad es la que te enseñen tus maestros.
3. tratar de entenderlas y cumplirlas al pie de la letra

algunos consejos practicos 
-saber simpre lo que se esta haciendo, sino es preferible no hacer nada
-usar los implementos correctos
-calzado o botas para electricistas, medias de lana.
-cuando se trabeje con polos vivos tratar de no tocar ningun objeto metalico que pueda    conducir  la corriente a tierra a traves de tu cuerpo
-las tensiones 220 vac monofasica 220 vac bifasica (baja tension) son igual de fatales que la de alta tension (13.000 vac) si te descuidas, aunque la segunda como ya debes  saber forma un arco y se descarga a tierra  a traves de cuerpo si te acercas mucho por mas asegurado que estes.
en pocas palabras son tus maestros quienes deben enseñarte todo, si ellos no lo hacen estas frito hermano...
 espero haberte ayudado ...........................................................................................................................


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 13, 2008)

Vamos a ver,el problema no esta en que sea 380V si no en desconocer con lo que estas trabajando, llevo muchos años estudiando y trabajando y uno debe ser responsable OK.

El tema de trabajar en 380V es que un calambre hace bastante daño, no te fulmina pero duele durante bastante rato.

Sigo con las normas, otra vez:

SIEMPRE DESCONECTAR LA TENSION
SIEMPRE ASEGURARSE QUE NADIE PUEDA DAR TENSION
SIEMPRE ASEGURARSE QUE NO HAY TENSION
NUNCA COGER LOS CABLES (efecto pinza), debes coger los cables de forma que si te da calambre, o sea que la mano quede agarrotada, tienda a dejarlos.

Tema rectificador trifasico:

Los diodos deben ser los adecuados.
Antes de conectarlo directamente, seria aconsejable poner tres bombillas en serie, si esta fal la bombilla se encendera vigorosamente, pero no hata un pedo que no te menees.
(tres bombillitas)

NUNCA SE PUEDE MANIPULAR UN RECTIFICADOR  trifasico con tension, NUNCA, me perece que queda claro.  Porque NUNCA, sencillo estamos hablando de tensiones continuas, aunque no exista el condensador de filtrado y por tanto es dificil desengancharse.

Vigilar con los condensadores electroliticos, pueden retener tension durante horas, para estar tranquilos podeis poner una resistencia de unos 2W y 220k en paralelo. Esto no es un invento actualmente muchos aparatos de consumo lo llevan.

Finalmente el tema de la pulsera que yo sepa solo sirve para corrientes electrostaticas al manipular circuitos electronicos sensibles.

Yo no lo recomiendo, creo que es mas peligroso, es caso de calambre estas creando un punto de baja resistencia por tu brazo o sea mas corriente. Ademas el cordel te puede impedir desenganchate o se te puede liar...no me gusta.

Una forma mas segurar de trabajar es que el laboratorio tenga un transformador aislador 380V a 380V con secundario sin conectar a tierra.
Gracias al transformador puedes tocar la linea sin que te pase nada, PERO si tocas entre dos fases , calambrazo, pero el 60% de los calambrazos es tocando alguna parte del circuito con el dedo, o sea una linea.

Es tal como lo tenian en donde yo estudie electronica industrial.
Pero donde estudie maquinas electricas (electricidad) no habia ni transformadores i nada al trabajar con motores.


Resumiendo:
No debes tener miedo a trabajar con tensiones trifasicas, simplemente sacas la tension y listos.


Un saludo, yo ya rectifique tensiones trifasicas y aun me muevo


----------



## chris 2.0 (Abr 13, 2008)

Gracias por los consejos.
A trabajar  .


----------

